# Gluing down my foam layout



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

So, I am at the point where I am ready to solidify my layout. Right now, I have the trackbed at the height I need. I have most of the terrain built up with foam.

So, How do I glue it down? I have some glue the hardware store told me is safe to use with the foam.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I generally use Loctite Power Grab for rigid foam. If I want an instant bond, I use a bit of hot melt glue along with it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use adhesive latex caulk, but any foam safe construction adhesive will also work. Use it sparingly.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm pretty sure both Loctite and Liquid Nails make foamboard-specific adhesive. I believe I used the Loctite stuff, myself.

I, myself, did not use it sparingly, as I wasn't sure how deep I was going to be carving into it to make rivers and such. At the rate I used it, you'll get a 4x8 sheet glued down with one 10oz tube.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

No matter which adhesive you decide to use, apply it
sparingly...a dab here, a dab there. The first track plan
is usually not what becomes permanent. You'll llikely want
to make changes. A wide putty knife can easily scrape light
adhesives when you need to pull it up.

Don


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

DonR said:


> No matter which adhesive you decide to use, apply it
> sparingly...a dab here, a dab there. The first track plan
> is usually not what becomes permanent. You'll llikely want
> to make changes. A wide putty knife can easily scrape light
> ...


Realistically, the track layout is mainly how I want it. I may have more tracks to add, but the terrain/level where the track will be is not going to change.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

PL300 adhesive.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

just get some cheap latex caulk i used the dap brand to glue my foamboard down to my layout surface


----------



## Gwent Rail (Jan 24, 2018)

I used copydex (I don't know if that brand is available in US) but that's simply a latex based glue.
In matters of constructing the base working surface, I'm afraid that I too am a slap in on thick man!
I also weight the foam down with whatever tins, heavy items etc. I have whilst it dries. Nothing worse in carving some bits out later and finding a part that's not stuck!! 
Don't ask me how I know. :goofball::goofball:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The best thing to use to glue two pieces of foam together? Glidden Gripper primer.
(Note: You will never get the foam apart again.)


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Liquid Nails Projects, don't use just plain old Liquid Nails. Also Liquid Nails Projects needs air to cure so don't use concentric circles, go back and forth so one side will always be exposed to air and not sealed in between !


----------

